# Pnw Rain, Rain, Rain



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, we've had 24 days of straight rain here in the Seattle area (record is 1953 with 33 days). Flooding, mud slides, standing water everywhere. Usually my commute (all seven miles of it) is uneventful, today I crossed two streams and a small lake. Even passed an artesian well that I think was a manhole. So far, other than losing our landline telephone because of water buildup around the green box by the street, we've been relatively unaffected. You don't dare walk on the grass unless you are into cleaning mud off your socks!

We're doing 6 inches to a foot of snow every day in the mountains. I-90 was metered traffic for the last couple days due to avalanche risk.

How are all the otehr PNW Outback folks faring?

BBB


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I wish we could get some of that rain her in Texas, around Austin we have had exactly 1 inch of measurable rain since October 11th, .01 on one day and .99 on another.

We have red flag fire warnings several times a week whenever the wind picks up, things are really getting pretty bad.

I've had a rainwater collection system built for my new place and haven't had any rain to fil it, had to have water trucked in. Kind of defeats the purpose.

We do have a chance of rain this Sunday.

Good luck with the flooding.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

BBB,

I saw that on the Weather Channel this morning. I hope it is a record that you guys don't break.

All you Outbacker out in the PNW, I hope everything is OK with you and your families. Stay dry if it is possible.

Gary


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Man it sounds rough out there. I wish you could pass it on to us. We haven't had much rain either. I put in a collection system on my house like Glennintexas and mine hasn't faired well either. I'm running up my water bill trying to get winter rye going so my sand doesn't blow away.







Hope you guys get some relief soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It is a little soggy here in the Great Northwest! But do not be alarmed, we are used to it around here, and manly enough to turn our dripping faces to the skies, and bellow forth "BRING IT ON, MOTHER NATURE! BRING IT ON!"

But then, we also have webbed feet. So that helps!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> But then, we also have webbed feet. So that helps


Ah, another Oregon duck!









Mark


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Denver has been VERY dry as well. We purchased a new car at the end of November and I washed it a week after that. Haven't had to wash it since. Mountains are getting plenty of snow, but none in almost 45 days at 5,280 feet.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> but none in almost 45 days at 5,280 feet.


None here at 1718 feet, either.









Mark


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I saw some pretty distressing pictures on the evening news last nite of Seattle and area. Hope you guys over there close to that area aren't getting flooded out. 
I don't imagine you really want to break that record for number of days rain in a row. So here's hoping for clear skies and clear sailing for all of you.

sunny sunny

Dallas


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

I hope it slacks off before we go camping at the ocean in two weeks!

Scott


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

mswalt said:


> > but none in almost 45 days at 5,280 feet.
> 
> 
> None here at 1718 feet, either.
> ...


None here at 6 feet either!!!!

Gary


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I understand the Pacific Northwest is particularly nice when the dry season actually falls on the 4th of July weekend.









My son and his family just moved up to the Seattle area last month. He hasn't seen a dry day since arriving.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I don't think anyone told you guys...It rains a lot in the PNW.
Just thought you'd like to know.

What ticks me off is...no one ever told me winters are cold in North Dakota!


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

It must be all out west, we have had a little snow and some rain this winter but nothing near normal. weather today almost reached 60 in Ny which is unheard of this time of year. I sure am saving on my heating bill over the last month.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> It is a little soggy here in the Great Northwest! But do not be alarmed, we are used to it around here, and manly enough to turn our dripping faces to the skies, and bellow forth "BRING IT ON, MOTHER NATURE! BRING IT ON!"
> 
> But then, we also have webbed feet. So that helps!
> 
> ...


I agree with most of Doug's comments.

I don't own any rain gear...no umbrella...or coat with a hood. I get out of my Suburban in the morning a slowly walk (in the rain) to my office. Sure I get a little wet, but I was born in Oregon and the rain and I are ok with each other. You can tell a tourist by all new rain gear and BIG umbrella's...









Now...the webbed feet comment makes me think of the Ducks, and YUCK







who likes the Ducks? (besides Y-Guy)


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> mswalt said:
> 
> 
> > > but none in almost 45 days at 5,280 feet.
> ...


4's clear too.


----------



## Burger (Dec 20, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> I don't think anyone told you guys...It rains a lot in the PNW.
> Just thought you'd like to know.
> 
> What ticks me off is...no one ever told me winters are cold in North Dakota!
> [snapback]72526[/snapback]​


Aren't you an ol' USAF man? I was stationed at Minot AFB for 2 1/2 years back in the early '80s... That's kind of why I live in Arkansas now... to thaw out!














"Why not Minot, Freezin's the reason"


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

It's true, it does rain a bit here. I also don't really notice the rain on most days. When it falls from the sky it's OK, when it is up to your ankles it's a different matter.

The Green river (yup the infamous Green river) is over it's banks here in Kent. Most fields look like rice patties (or cranberry bogs at harvest if you prefer). The ground is so water soaked that trees that have been OK for decades are falling over without any wind to blow them down. Mudslides on the railways, roads are falling apart (something about a lot of water really makes the potholes appear), lakes that generally drain to the ocean through sloughs are overflowing their banks because the water can't runoff as fast as it falls.

Personally, I'm watching for an ark to float by.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Burger said:


> I was stationed at Minot AFB for 2 1/2 years back in the early '80s


Burger,

My brother was stationed in Minot in the early-mid 70's. I visited him there a couple of times and I can honestly say it was not the place for me! Sorry Jolly, I'm sure it must have it's redeeming characteristics, but I never found them!







As far as he was concerned though, it sure beat Vietnam!

Anyway, back to the bailing. Hey BBB, I think I just saw your tree float by!

Happy Sailing,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> It's true, it does rain a bit here. I also don't really notice the rain on most days. When it falls from the sky it's OK, when it is up to your ankles it's a different matter.
> 
> The Green river (yup the infamous Green river) is over it's banks here in Kent. Most fields look like rice patties (or cranberry bogs at harvest if you prefer). The ground is so water soaked that trees that have been OK for decades are falling over without any wind to blow them down. Mudslides on the railways, roads are falling apart (something about a lot of water really makes the potholes appear), lakes that generally drain to the ocean through sloughs are overflowing their banks because the water can't runoff as fast as it falls.
> 
> ...


BBB

You you modded your outback to an ark yet?

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like a new model for Keystone (Outback ARK)









Don


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

BBB, here's hoping you and yours excape any damage.
Any clear skies in the forcast? Hope so!










Dallas


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

When I was transfered to McCord AFB in 72 I had something told to me by the Master sarge, He told me that people don't tan up here they rust. Sound like it may be as true now as then. This year there is very little rain and no snow yet, been to warm, temps are running around 65-75, oh yah at 3108 feet above sea level. Kirk


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, most of the fields are awash and rivers HIGH here in Banks. We did hop over the mountains last weekend and camped near Warm Springs (East side = dry side, for those not from around here). Actually saw the sun for 3-4 hours both Saturday and Sunday. It was a great break from the continuous rain...

Chet.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I don't think anyone told you guys...It rains a lot in the PNW.


Looks like Chet pretty much made the correction, but here goes anyway. PNW is a big area -- Idaho, Oregon, Washington. But only that small, thin area west of the Cascades (Seattle, Portland, et al) is really wet. The area between the Cascades and the Rockies, which is comprised of eastern WA, eastern OR, and southern ID, is very dry (some would call it a desert).


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> How are all the otehr PNW Outback folks faring?
> [snapback]72426[/snapback]​


Doing fine. Ellen and I are going to get a night away in the trailer at Champoeg SP in a couple of weeks. We don't care if it rains on not.

Ellen was born here, I'm a transplant from Boston, but we both don't mind the rain. The dog nearly drowned in the backyard, though 

We are spending these wet days planning for our "Land Cruise" this coming summer to New Hampshire.

The trailer has been in for a series of roof leaks. More on that in a later post.

See you all at the PNW rally.

Ed


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Normal rain is always a funny thing to dicuss in the greater Seattle area because of the weather pattern we have here. Some places get a lot, others not so much. Right now it is not average.

Good drainage is always something to look for when buying land on the west side of the cascades. Otherwise you could find that you have water front property some winters.

Only issue we had was a roof leak that appeared, of course, at bedtime this last week. So up on the roof at 11 at night patching around a vent flashing. Luckily we had a can of roof sealant. Great stuff ... even cures underwater. It could have been worse it could have been the Outback.

Hasn't anyone heard it always rains in Seattle...


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Otherwise you could find that you have water front property some winters.
> 
> [snapback]72893[/snapback]​


Or a houseboat...

Day 27 - still raining. I think the first day of sunshine might be declared a local holiday!

Maybe it's time to escape over the mountains to the dry side for a quick get-away.

Blub, blub, blub


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Brian those of us on the other side of the Cascade curtain are buying property now, we figure if we buy along the Cascade ridge we're going to have water front property pretty soon.







Can't make you Seattlites happy can we? Last year not enough rain, this year to much rain. Sheesh









Yeah it's been raining her too, our poor tumbleweeds are in shock. Not the amount of rain the other side is getting but its still depressing not used to these grey skies anymore.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

We're getting too much rain as well. They had flood warnings for the Palouse river yesterday -- not sure what they are saying today. We have had a few landslides on the north sides (the steep side) of the some of the palouse hills, too. Very unusual stuff.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

PDX_Doug said:


> Burger said:
> 
> 
> > I was stationed at Minot AFB for 2 1/2 years back in the early '80s
> ...


I don't live anywhere near Minot. Only been there once, and to tell you the truth...it's more SCENIC than this place!







(I live on the Eastern border)


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

_"Only issue we had was a roof leak that appeared, of course, at bedtime this last week. So up on the roof at 11 at night patching around a vent flashing. Luckily we had a can of roof sealant. Great stuff ... even cures underwater. It could have been worse it could have been the Outback."_

Wedge,
How are you guy's doing? Haven't heard from you in a while...at least we had a reasonably dry weekend.

Go Seahawks!!

Scott


----------

